# where to buy xenonics NightHunterII ?



## kalengkong (May 7, 2003)

where i can buy (online preferable, since i live in australia) xenonics NightHunter II?


----------



## FalconFX (May 8, 2003)

You have to e-mail or call Xenonics direct for pricing/ordering information. It's not sold through regular distribution channels (web, stores, at least not that I'm aware of)...


----------



## TACTICAL WAREHOUSE (May 9, 2003)

TACTICAL WAREHOUSE has a Xenonics deal in the works. Please call or e-mail me if you're interested. Thanks!

Dan.


----------



## kalengkong (May 10, 2003)

email sent . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif thanks dan, thanks Falcon


----------



## Zeppert (May 12, 2003)

I think tyhe NightHunter2 is insanely priced. I think the cost is about 1,700 or so??


----------



## kalengkong (May 12, 2003)

do'h!!!
if it is true, alright, i change my mind right away.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
tell me dan, its not truee.... hix hix .. sniff sniff.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## FalconFX (May 13, 2003)

Zeppert, I think you might be talking about the original NightHunter... The Nighthunter II (small handheld, flashlight-like model) shouldn't be that high. The MaxaBeam's only $1800, so I doubt the NHII is that high up... 

I think Ken and Jeff did a price comparison/quote with their Shootout awhile ago, but I can't find it right now...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2003)

According to Kenshiro, the Nighthunter II is $1979.- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Nighthunter II


----------



## FalconFX (May 13, 2003)

Ouch!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

At that price, grab Brightguy's pricing on an MB...


----------



## Zeppert (May 13, 2003)

I was close $$ it's even gone up a little from last year. 

At $1979/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif I'd buy a Maxabeam Handsdown. Of course I couldn't even think about spending that kind of money around my wife and LIVE!


----------



## tb1075 (May 13, 2006)

I have a nighthunter II but i have a big problem i need the charger now if anyone can tell me where i might locate 1 i would be so happy i tried to contact Xenonics but got no reply. It is round with 2 female 2 male inputs the charger i had was put up in one of our conexs and now we can't find it.


----------



## RalphRussell (May 14, 2006)

There was a Nighthunter II on eBay recently. It was a buy-it-now for $599.99 or best offer. It did not sell! It was $35 shipping but it said USA only. It ended on May 7 and has not been re-listed.

Maybe you could contact the seller and see if he still has it. If he still has it, maybe he would change his mind about shipping to USA only. Since it ended recently, it is still visible on eBay. Item # 8804354636


----------



## Lunarmodule (May 14, 2006)

I have a mint Nighthunter II available for sale. It comes complete with custom hard shell Pelican case, three batteries (2 brand new unused), covert IR filter, 12V and 120V chargers, charger tube (mock up of light body to hold battery for charging outside the light), full documentation. Will sell for $750. Please email me if interested.


----------



## MrWonderful1961 (May 23, 2006)

kalengkong said:


> where i can buy (online preferable, since i live in australia) xenonics NightHunter II?


 
Did anyone happen to notice this NiteHunter? Was this a good deal?


----------



## 331Mech (Dec 19, 2007)

i know this maybe pretty late but I found a place that sells xenonics lights here is the link....

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

type in the search box xenonics and it will show the ones they have and parts for them.


be warned they are very expensive:green:, I have one its a Xenonics Nighthunter 70watt xenon bulb. Needs a battery though but can run off the power supply IT IS VERY BRIGHT!!!!!

Good Luck! 

BTW I am new here.... name here is michael


----------



## Andreas (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a nighthunter also!! I might sell if the price were right?? Not really sure what it is worth though????

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/superlights/nh/nh.html

andreas

[email protected]


----------

